# "Woman"



## Maidrite (Jul 26, 2005)

What is a "Good Woman" in your opinion ? Lets Be Nice !


----------



## crewsk (Jul 26, 2005)

Me of course!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 26, 2005)

A good woman or a good wife?


----------



## wasabi (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a big differance.


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2005)

Besides Crewsk, pdswife and Wasabi?
How about me?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 26, 2005)

Hmmmmmm.... one that laughs at my jokes and smells like BBQ!!! Thats the SHORT list!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jul 26, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm.... one that laughs at my jokes and smells like BBQ!!! Thats the SHORT list!!!


 

And the long one is......??


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I think a good woman would be like a good man.
Someone that is willing to meet in the middle, someone that can take the bad with the good and not dwell on it and keep bringing it up, living in the present and not the past. 
Be able to laugh and make your other half laugh with you. Don't let the little things bother you. Be able to admit your wrong and aplogize. 
I can keep going, but, I won't.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 26, 2005)

Its like the short list with a lot more things on it..... but thats not important right now.


----------



## middie (Jul 26, 2005)

short list... well then that would be me lmao


----------



## ironchef (Jul 26, 2005)

Talk about a loaded question.

I'll plead the fifth.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2005)

You big chickens!  The women got serious.  So just pretend we aren't looking and get serious!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## The Z (Jul 27, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> What is a "Good Woman" in your opinion?


 
((yes, it's plagerized - - but I thought it was a good definition))

A good woman is proud. She respects herself and others. She is aware of who she is. She neither seeks definition from the person she is with, nor does she expect them to read her mind. She is quite capable of articulating her needs. 

A good woman is hopeful. She is strong enough to make all her dreams come true. She knows love, therefore she gives love. She recognizes that her love has great value and must be reciprocated. If her love is taken for granted, it soon disappears. 

A good woman has a dash of inspiration and a dabble of endurance. She knows that she will at times have to inspire others to reach their full potential. A good woman knows her past, understands her present and forces toward the future. 

A good woman does not live in fear of the future because of her past. Instead, she understands that her life experiences are merely lessons meant to bring her closer to self-knowledge and unconditional self-love. 

.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 27, 2005)

Very good Z.
Have a great day!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 27, 2005)

I find it interesting that the first man to quit being a chicken and get serious has what appears to be a chicken for an avatar!  Thanks Z!

 Barbara


----------



## The Z (Jul 27, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that the first man to quit being a chicken and get serious has what appears to be a chicken for an avatar!


 
I THINK it's a chicken - - LOL


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wanted: Good woman who can: Cook, sew, clean fish, has boat and motor. Send photo of boat and motor!


John


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 28, 2005)

Ronjohn55  you are to much !


----------



## msalper (Jul 28, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> What is a "Good Woman" in your opinion ? Lets Be Nice !


 
Good woman is my mom by now. My wife in the future I hope.

She defends herself in every situation. Moreover she stands up for her friends and for us. She always tells  her opinions and ideas openly. She is strong and full of love at the same time. 

Open minded, full of love, strong, housewife, good chef ... 

Who cares for housework  . It is a teamwork.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 28, 2005)

That's nice msalper!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jul 28, 2005)

msalper said:
			
		

> Good woman is my mom by now. My wife in the future I hope.
> 
> She defends herself in every situation. Moreover she stands up for her friends and for us. She always tells her opinions and ideas openly. She is strong and full of love at the same time.
> 
> ...





"open minded, full of love!  I like that!


----------



## Claire (Jul 30, 2005)

I agree that a good woman and a "good wife" may not be the same things.  To me a good woman can stand on her own two feet, independently, through everything.  She can do what needs to be done in any situation.  Maybe that's my military upbringing.  It can be very off-putting to a lot of men.  But I've never admired the type of woman who goes home crying everytime husband gets an assignment she doesn't like, the kids get sick when hubby's away for a year, etc., and there are still plenty of them around.  

I also do NOT admire women who BRAG about not being able to cook, type, clean house, etc.  As if it makes them more tough and independent.  If you cannot cook, and especially these days, type, you are MORE dependent upon others, not less.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2005)

For answer to this question, please read what I posted for a good man.  The same holds true.

In addition, a good woman understands that she is not a man.  Though we are more similar in many ways than we would admit, we are not the same.  By nature, women tend to be more nurturing, more patient, less agressive, stonger in different ways than manly, physical strength.  A good woman understand that she is equal to a man, not better, not lesser.  She is confident in her abilities, and strengthens her talents, works on her weaknesses.  A good woman is loving, and fair.  She is not afraid of being a housewife, or working, or both.  Just as a good man is not afraid of sharing household duties either.  

Unfortunately, and unfair as it is, the reality of our society is that the man has the greatest wage earning power in the family, in most cases.  That being the case, a good woman not only accepts her roles as mother, and care-giver, but embraces them.  She is the person who molds the next generation, by how she raises her children.  A man can not do that.  With the help of her husband, she instills in her children ideals of honesty, integrity, and honor.  Always remember, motherhood is the most sacred position on the planet.  It is more important than any job, more important than any material possesion, more important than any public acclamation.  It is a quiet, unheralded job, of extreme complexity, and endless reward.  It is the most unheralded, and yet, the most important role a person can have in mortality.

A good woman is her husband's best freind, lover, and eternal companion.  There is no room in either partner for infedelity, or lies, or manipulation.

A good woman is a woman who seeks after things that uplift herself, and her family, and everyone she comes into contact with.  A good woman has the personal confidence to be a good woman, without worrying a hoot what modern society expects her to be.  She is her husband's partner, and they are both extensions of each other.

Though a ravishing woman is easy on the eyes, and let's face it guys, we are drawn by a beautiful face & figure, its the inner beauty of a woman that we fall in love with, that we hold dear, that we cherish.  A good man recognizes a good woman, and vice-versa.  

I sincerely hope that all of you good women, find men worthy of you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pdswife (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm happy to say that I did Goodweed. Paul's the best.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 30, 2005)

OMG!!  Goodweed!  I have never heard a man say that before!  You make me sound worthy...you make me sound useful!  I now sounds pathetic...I know I'm good but its nice to here sometimes!

Thank You for making my day!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 30, 2005)

A good woman? Someone who will acknowledge my existence would be a great start!  Gosh, I don't know. Someone who likes the outdoors and loves to travel and isn't scared to take risks ("Screw the terrorists, honey! Wanna go to London?"). Someone who can laugh about my moments of bumbling stupidity instead of being critical. Someone who is strong but able to meet halfway and take charge when it's obvious that I can't. Wow, do I sound like a wuss or what?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 30, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> A good woman? Someone who will acknowledge my existence would be a great start!


 

DC, someday she will.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know Sierra, being single is pretty fun. Whenever I go over to my buddy's place to work on the boat he's always getting dragged off by his wife to do something else. I get to stay and drink a cold one while I work!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 30, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I don't know Sierra, being single is pretty fun. Whenever I go over to my buddy's place to work on the boat he's always getting dragged off by his wife to do something else. I get to stay and drink a cold one while I work!


 
That is so true.  After work one day last week, I stopped off at the local waterhole to have a beer with the gang.  All the guys that were married kept looking at their watches.  So, I could sit and enjoy my beer while they worried about that they should be getting home.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2005)

But hte cold beer can't help soothe your troubled mind when the boss is a jerk.  Nor can it help you solve problems, or lift you to knew levels.  It can only cloud reality for a short time.  And when the alcohols effects have worn off, the world comes crashing back, jsut as it was before the beer, or worse.

If it's just the flavor of that cold beer that you so enjoy, then share it with someone you love.  It will taste so much better.

A good woman, someone you can trust and love, won't mind that you occasionally go out with the boys.  But then again, that need is so diminished when you have met the right partner.

I still go into the woods every hunting season, not to get away from my wife (I really wish she was in physical shape to go with me, that would be the best  ) but to get away from teh pressures of life in general.  It gives me time to think.  I'm a lousy hunter and never see any deer, but I sure love the autumn forest.  It soothes my soul.  And then I go back to civilization, my job, my freinds, and most importantly, my wife.

A beer is no substitute for a wife.

Unfortunately, we are talking about good women and good men.  There are far too many who are worried about their selves, their own power, and their own creature comforts.  When self is the guiding factor in ones life, that life will be shallow and worth little.  It is only by loving and interacting with others, especially a good companion, that we find any depth of happiness.

I know, I'm sounding like a book or something.  But after almost fifty years in this world, and having seen so many different lifestyles, and strategies for getting through mortality, I see again and again that honor and fidelity, and service to others, especially to our families, are the only paths that bring lasting happiness and comfort to life.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed fo the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> OMG!!  Goodweed!  I have never heard a man say that before!  You make me sound worthy...you make me sound useful!  I now sounds pathetic...I know I'm good but its nice to here sometimes!
> 
> Thank You for making my day!!!



You're just hanging out with the wrong men.  I know a host of men, all over the country who would say the same thing.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jul 30, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> That is so true. After work one day last week, I stopped off at the local waterhole to have a beer with the gang. All the guys that were married kept looking at their watches. So, I could sit and enjoy my beer while they worried about that they should be getting home.


 
Married life really is a prison, isn't it Sierra?  *waiting for all the happy couples here to start throwing rotten 'maters! Maidrite, toss me a fresh one, I'm hungry!*


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 30, 2005)

A beer is no substitute for a wife.

What about it replacing an ol man??? I'm kidding!!! I like the taste of the beer. I know it wont solve my problems, nor anything else....it just tastes so darn good! 

As for the wrong men....your right....I wont go there in here but you are SO right!

You are a wise man GWN!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

tancowgirl2000 said:
			
		

> A beer is no substitute for a wife.
> 
> What about it replacing an ol man??? I'm kidding!!! I like the taste of the beer. I know it wont solve my problems, nor anything else....it just tastes so darn good!


 
tcg, you are quite right on both counts.  Beer or any alcohol should not be a substitute for anything.  I would trade a beer for a good man, if I can find one, anytime.     And it does taste darn good at times.


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2005)

I love this site!  Due to the fact that we chose not to have kids, my husband was able to take an early retirement and be with me 24/7.  Now, I'm glad that I'm his ideal woman, but ... sometimes.  I'm probably the only woman on earth who tells her husband, when he gets testy, to please take a walk, hit a bar, and get an attitude adjustment (it always works, he always comes home in a better mood and apologises for being so short tempered).  It only happens once or three times a year, most of the time we both prefer to go out together.  My husband encourages me to go out with the girls for a few wines, also.  But we don't do either often.


----------

